# Whats missing in Android?



## flashpixx (Jul 14, 2016)

Can't find sharpening tool in Android LR Mobile. Does it exist in iOS version? Been using clarity and Dehaze as a work around.
Thinking of springing for an iPad Air 64GB, what am I missing by using android (noting the latest update to LR mobile today)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 14, 2016)

No sharpening in LrM for iOS either.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 14, 2016)

Off the top of my head, features that the iPad has that Android hasn't...

ability to resize grid thumbnails
custom sort order (adjust on the mobile device, not just the desktop)
speed review combined mode (gestures on left for flags, right for stars)
switch for full resolution vs. smart preview for photos uploaded on mobile/web
lens corrections
local adjustments (linear/radial)
social comments/likes notification
Presentation view with grid/loupe/slideshow, so others can't accidentally change your settings
Import preferences (copyright, etc.)


----------



## flashpixx (Jul 14, 2016)

Thankyou Johan and Victoria I did get hopeful re sharpening when I noticed the iPad copy settings dialog had a sharpening option in it.  Ah well. ...


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 14, 2016)

Sharpening in Lightroom for mobile is currently limited to the Default Sharpening that occurs on any raw file imported into Mobile directly, included presets (notably: Detailed), and Copy and Paste from items where sharpening was previously set (via desktop edits, default import, or presets)


----------



## flashpixx (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks Rikk appreciated


----------

